# About to start IVF cycle no. 4! Anyone else?



## Catherine C (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, this is all new to me on FF, but really hoping that it will help me with facing my fourth and final attempt!! The messages i've read are really helpful, and knowing that so many other women are going through the same worries etc. is reassuring! I am 40, nearly 41!, and hubby and i have had 3 failed cycles, the 3rd with donor sperm. We have changed clinics for our last go as we were not happy with the way they handled things. Anyway that is in the past, i have given up work (forced to leave really), which means i am now de-stressing and can completely focus on this cycle. I would say i went as low as i could go after the last cycle, so i am going for any help i can get-hypnotherapy, acupuncture, counselling etc to get my mind and body ready for a couple of months time. Is anyone out there about to start No 4? Any advise with being as positive as possible after so many disappointments? My hubby has been brilliant but it is so hard for a man to deal with so many crazy emotions at one time!! Would love to hear about all of your experiences and also try and help anyone else with mine! xxCatherinexx


----------



## Nah (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Catherine, you are so brave, i wish you all the luck in the world as you embark on your fourth and FINAL attempt. I am having my first IVF attempt at the moment, I go in for my EC on Monday, i had my scan Thursday and they found 5 folicles and ummed and ahhed about whether to do the EC but it is happening so we shall see, its so hard as i do feel anxious but know i need to be calm!! Accupuncture seems to be a good thing to do i have heard a few people have tried it and it helps, i go for little walks in the fresh air and try and read good books and just sleep when you need it, I'm not working full time though so i am lucky i can catnap!! It is hard for our hubbies, mine has been wonderful but finds it hard with my ups and downs, lots of hugs and love is what is needed! In the past i have had reflexology which is a very good way to unwind and relax. Good luck with everything, i really hope everything goes well for you both, keep in touch xxxx  Nah


----------



## Catherine C (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Nah, thanks for the reply. I just had to tell you that a smaller number of follicles and eggs doesnt mean anything, i had lots of follicles and 14 eggs and had a negative, i spoke to a lady in the waiting room of my clinic, she only had 3 eggs and was pregnant! Please dont worry about it, and go into the EC feeling confident! I have learnt that numbers do not predict the outcome!! Would love to stay in touch, so contact me whenever you need to xxxCatxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Catherine and  to Fertility Friends

Myself and my husband were successful on our 3rd attempt of ICSI (also with a donor) and I gave up work 
just before our 3rd attempt, I think this was probably the best thing I ever did! I had no stress from work to contend with, didn't have to struggle with taking time off (which added to the stress with the first 2 cycles) so I think this could help you greatly  Just make sure you keep your mind distracted with something ready for the 2 week wait! Good books, dvd's, puzzles, cross stitching etc. That's the worst part of it all isn't it? 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*Post Negative Cycle Support ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Catherine

I too am 40 - 41 next month and today bought the drugs for my 2nd IVF cycle. I had the first cycle last September and FET in March, both BFN.  My head is in a better place now to start again after a bit of a meltdown about the whole thing in July but I've been on holiday since so am more chilled.  I will be having steroids as well this time so I'll have to see how that affects me. 

Wishing you the best of luck.   

x


----------



## Catherine C (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there, thanks for your reply, i wanted to wish you loads of luck for next week!!
It sounds like your mind is now fully chilled and ready to take it all on again and succeed!!
Can i ask you where you are getting your IVF drugs from? it sounded like it was from somewhere other than the clinic!? 
Best of luck to you
xCatherinex


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Catherine

Sorry to take so long to reply. I haven't been on this site for some time. Yesterday I had egg collection and got 7 eggs but only one has fertilised properly so I have come back to this site for some support.

With the drugs I was on 0.5 Buserelin and 45ug Menopur (6 amps a day).  The cheapest place for me to buy Menopur was at the clinic which is Care at Bolton.  They sold it to me at £13.50 per ampule.  I looked at Asda, Boots, Sainsburys and Tesco - all were £15.00.  In the end I was on Menopur for 9 days so that's 54 amps which was £729 - it would have been £810 from other places.  The Buserelin was £21.  I also needed baby Asprin (75mg) which the clinic sold me for £7 (SEVEN pounds!!! - Sure it would have been £2 from Boots) I am also on Prednisolene.  In short only the Menopur was cheaper at the clinic - the rest was cheaper at Asda but I needed a private prescription and Asda wanted at least 5 days notice so it was easier to go with the clinic.

Hope this helps.

Lots of luck to you 

xxx


----------



## Catherine C (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there, thanks for the reply and the info which is really helpful. I was so sorry to hear that things didn't go quite as well as you expected   it only takes one though, so try and stay positive!!! I am sending you loads of happy and positive vibes! Let me know how you get on, take care xxCatherinexx


----------

